# How Many Miles You Got ?



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Just wanted to know how long you've run her and how you managed it. mine is 920 on an 06 with lots of beer in hand abuse. top end recently finished looking forward to another 900mi.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

1600 on an 06 , just front end issues


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

2500 on my 06..just front end issues too. No motor work...no need. Runs like new.


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

5250km or 3281.25miles on a 07 runs like new never opened the motor just maintenance


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

250 miles on an 09, which I've owned for almost a year....I need to get out more.


----------



## Mudforce (Dec 11, 2009)

yup!!!!!!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

160 miles on my 09.. had it a little over a year... I don't ride enough... but those are pretty hard ridden miles


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I know a guy in Greece that has 17,000 miles (not kilometers..miles) on his 08...of course there they use them on the roads like cars. Still...no motor work yet. Not bad!! Just shows there is nothing wrong with the design.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

130 miles on my 2010 Brute 750 had it for about 7 months


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

380s or so and 57 hours on my 2010 had it 4 months or so nothing but mud and creek riding and one or two trail rides haha I love my brute! :rockn:


----------



## outskirtsdweller (Jul 6, 2009)

2100 miles on my 06....ride open trails, mud, and some water....change the engine oil very often (mobile one 15/50) and change the diff oil in front and rear dang near every ride....never any motor issues.....have had a few probs with the front suspension a-arms ect (common prob) and the little steering stem ball joint that bolts to the diff.....broke 1 rear knuckle on a wheelie launch .....been and still is a gr8 ride!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

297 hrs no motor work .. just freaking seals


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I guess the seals are Somthing we are going to have to live with


----------



## Crawfishie!! (Dec 9, 2009)

780 miles on my 08. replaced seals and fuel pump so far. need to replace my upper a-arm bushings.....BAD!!


----------



## 09limebrute (Oct 26, 2009)

09 with 626 miles. motor totally resealed in October.. Busted the belt cover on a cypress knee. Replaced the shifter, coupler and all seals in the front end and recently replaced the fan...Been ridin it hard all summer and havent had a seal leak yet... Hopefully all the bugs are worked out of it lol


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

1800+ on the '08
156 on the '10
No problems with either, just basic maintenance.


----------



## Kawasaki Kid (Oct 18, 2009)

994 on an 08 sra.. mainly fast trail riding,gncc, and motocross races


----------



## Looney (May 25, 2010)

345 miles, No problems what so ever....


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

668 on my 08, ive been working to much to ride


----------



## boomer (Sep 12, 2009)

420 miles on 09 Cat
Mule has 675 hours, and that stopped working 3 years ago and still no motor work...yet


----------



## helmjama (Jan 7, 2009)

1800 on my 08 no issues


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

wow that's great stuff I think I'm the only card carrying member of the ticking time bomb club. Swam out to it twice first time scared me due to a very large and friendly gator about 20 feet off to my right.....but didn't warp the head till much later....NM 17k is some amazing milage. hope mine lives 1/2 that long.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Roboquad said:


> ..NM 17k is some amazing milage. hope mine lives 1/2 that long.


Yeah well, the guy uses it for his work like a truck on the road all and every day. Takes good care of it though. What I think is strange is he changes his fluids every 2500 miles where we change ours every 500 and less. Some of us a lot less. I'll be happy with 5-7K although I should get way more.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

I cant even list everything I have replaced every seal and most of the upper engine. like frankenstine. put about ten miles on since. runs a lil rich. think I may have a stuck float or some plug issues. Not really sure. Runs strong, like the day I unboxed it.


----------



## Smokey (Jan 17, 2010)

06 SRA, 2300kms, 220hrs. I've replaced head gaskets, and rebulit the top end of the rear cyl when a valve let go.


----------



## deerslayar (Jun 2, 2010)

06' 400 something hours, almost 5000 miles, 4wd actuator, seals, busted up rear end (due to a very drunk night at mud nats, and a very deep hole.)


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

funny how beer is always in the beginning of the "and then I broke it" story's...


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

I have a '98 prairie 400 that I'd estimate (no speedo)that it has a minimum of 12000 miles. It has been used/abused/worked hard from day one. It's never had a major problem but it is tired and the suspension is worn out.


----------



## Fireman2214 (Mar 27, 2009)

I actually just checked mine because im going to change the fluids today to get ready for a big Colorado trip in August. My 09 has 883 miles and 94 hours.


----------



## BruteSmitty (Feb 13, 2009)

09... 2100 miles... no major problems... tie rods, seals, and rear knuckle


----------



## kawa650 (Dec 19, 2008)

1250 miles and 350 hours, been good so far


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

2577 miles and 594 hours and leaveing in a few min. to go put some more on her down in WV.


----------

